# Strangles



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw. Poor babe 

I follow someone on Instagram whose puppy had this. He seems to have recovered fully.

I don't know much about the condition itself, but treatment seems like it could cause its own set of problems in such a young boy. Hoping your vet will advise you on some holistic support, like probiotics.

Comet is such a cutie. Congratulations on your new addition and I'm so sorry he's going through this.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Poor boy. As PeggyTheParti mentioned, probiotics are a good idea, as they will help settle the stomach. It’s why they recommend you eat yogurt if you have an infection bad enough for antibiotics. If your vet doesn’t prescribe them, I’d recommend picking some up yourself. Purina makes some, I think.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

That's rough. Have you mentioned it to the breeder?


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

cowpony said:


> That's rough. Have you mentioned it to the breeder?


Yes


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Aw. Poor babe
> 
> I follow someone on Instagram whose puppy had this. He seems to have recovered fully.
> 
> ...


What kind of problems can the treatment cause ?


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Prednisone is an immune system suppressant. Therefore, it can make puppy more vulnerable to illness and other certain things, and if you use it looong term, it can cause other issues. And antibiotics are notorious for causing upset stomach and digestive issues. Probiotics usually help with this. Definitely do not stop giving these things, it sounds like a typical treatment for this type of thing, and since you are already doing the treatment, stopping can make it come back worse, and then you’ll really have to use the meds.
EDIT: Added a link.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, what Floofy said.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

Comets mom said:


> View attachment 468296
> View attachment 468296


This is what my Comet looked like exactly 1 week before being diagnosed with Strangles. Photo taken July 8th.
First sign of strangles was green discharge in both eyes. 24 hours later bottom eyelids of both eyes sticking out and swollen and red. He was diagnosed with ear infection (both bacteria and yeast that vet said was worst ear infection she has ever seen in her life in a pup so young) 1 week before this photo was taken and now I'm wondering was it strangles. The first and previous photo in this thread was taken July 15th. I am going to reply to this thread again with pictures of his ears and muzzle. You won't believe how painful it looks. He does nothing other than eat and drink and potty. He has been on prednisone since July 1st because of ear infection but they doubled that starting July 15th.
Last night he seemed to have more energy than usual but he is misearable. I feel so bad.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't know if the crust on his ear is pus from strangles or ear infection medicine from 2 weeks ago.
My next photo coming is his muzzle 
You cannot get this off his hair. I try warm water, soaking, you can't brush it he yelps in pain.....
He is always rubbing his ears in the ground.
His ears are what started the entire episode of prednisone.
The day after I brought him home he was scratching, rubbing, and every time he put his paw in his ear he would yelp.
I thought is was mites because he has no fleas but first trip to vet said bad double ear infection.
My first worry is ........
Always sleeping. The first day I brought him home he would only 
be active for 2 hours in an entire 24 hour period.

I would like to ask is this normal in healthy puppy poodles/??????

Today - two week after having my new puppy his activity level is less.

My 9 year old chinese crested with a bad back is much more active than my Comet has been since the day I
brought him home.

Here comes another photo. Sorry for all the threads I just want people to know about this terrible disease
and what to look for.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

If you are able to enlarge this photo taken today July 19th you can see crust along his mouth.
The inside of his mouth is swollen although he is able to eat somehow.
I have to mix canned food with his dry food.
He has no hair under his nose. I have more photos but I think I have posted enough for now.
I will post new pic in 1 week.
He has been on double prednisone for 2 days and I'd have to say only a 5% activity level increase.
He is NOT getting worse.
He is more active around 6 p.m.
He is eating more now that I mix canned food but if I don't mix his food he doesn't eat at all.
One more thing. He has a very hard time doing #2.
I thought it was hemorrhoids but after reading about strangles from a lot of websites
it is just a symptom of strangles.
I have to use baby wipes to clean him when he's done.

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Poor baby  . Puppies do sleep a lot, but that sounds like a bit too much. Apparently, this is common in strangles.

You might have already read them, but here are a couple articles I found on strangles.
All About Puppy Strangles | Great Pet Care

Juvenile Cellulitis (Puppy Strangles)


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so sorry ypur puppy has this illness. It looks horrible. I’ve never heard of it either. I hope he recovers fast. Thank you for taking such good care of him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Young puppies do sleep for 18-20 hours per day. But this seems like a horrible ordeal for such a little guy. I'm sorry. 

Do you have full confidence in your vet? Are they experienced in treating this condition? 

Be sure to read up on the side effects of prednisone so you can identify what's normal and what may require additional attention.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I also have never heard of strangles and had to look it up. Sad, I’m sorry he’s dealing with such an uncomfortable illness. 
What a stressful thing to deal with on top of having a new puppy home. Thankfully he’s getting the treatment he needs. Looks like he’ll recover in within couple weeks, thank god.
Comet is a very cute boy. Just keep giving him love and as much positivity as you can muster while he’s awake.
Thank you for sharing the progression of his symptoms and pics so other people can learn about this illness.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Young puppies do sleep for 18-20 hours per day. But this seems like a horrible ordeal for such a little guy. I'm sorry.
> 
> Do you have full confidence in your vet? Are they experienced in treating this condition?
> 
> Be sure to read up on the side effects of prednisone so you can identify what's normal and what may require additional attention.


Since strangles is so rare I’m not sure if anyone is an expert but nothing so far for me to find another vet


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> I also have never heard of strangles and had to look it up. Sad, I’m sorry he’s dealing with such an uncomfortable illness.
> What a stressful thing to deal with on top of having a new puppy home. Thankfully he’s getting the treatment he needs. Looks like he’ll recover in within couple weeks, thank god.
> Comet is a very cute boy. Just keep giving him love and as much positivity as you can muster while he’s awake.
> Thank you for sharing the progression of his symptoms and pics so other people can learn about this illness.


Thank you for your kind and much needed words


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I’ve never come across it myself. A friend of mine, has a young dog she grooms that had strangles as a very young pup. He’s made a full recovery and now looks it great condition, by sight you would never think he’d had such a illness. I hope your boy has very a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so so sorry that you and your pup are going thru this. I never have seen it but I understand it is considered an auto-immune disorder.. From what I have read prednisone along with antibiotics are used. While they do not know if it could be hereditary, often other littermates may also have the condition. Lack of interest and low mood , poor appetite, are all symptoms also in addition to what you described with the swelling and lesions. Did you pup come with any pet insurance? Many breeders do include a free month or so, and what does the breeder say? I'm curious .
*Always sleeping. The first day I brought him home he would only 
be active for 2 hours in an entire 24 hour period. *...while puppies do sleep a lot, this is not normal, puppies are active and want to play and should act happy go lucky running around till they tire and plop down for a rest. Most of my dogs always wanted to play until I crated them just so they would settle down. To me it seems like he already was developing this condition prior to you getting him. But I'm no expert on that matter so.. In any case I am glad you have him and that he is getting care and as you said that he is not getting worse. It sounds like a pretty bad case and I hope he recovers soon. I hope you will keep us posted. I know its an unusual condition but it helps us all learn more.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> I am so so sorry that you and your pup are going thru this. I never have seen it but I understand it is considered an auto-immune disorder.. From what I have read prednisone along with antibiotics are used. While they do not know if it could be hereditary, often other littermates may also have the condition. Lack of interest and low mood , poor appetite, are all symptoms also in addition to what you described with the swelling and lesions. Did you pup come with any pet insurance? Many breeders do include a free month or so, and what does the breeder say? I'm curious .
> *Always sleeping. The first day I brought him home he would only
> be active for 2 hours in an entire 24 hour period. *...while puppies do sleep a lot, this is not normal, puppies are active and want to play and should act happy go lucky running around till they tire and plop down for a rest. Most of my dogs always wanted to play until I crated them just so they would settle down. To me it seems like he already was developing this condition prior to you getting him. But I'm no expert on that matter so.. In any case I am glad you have him and that he is getting care and as you said that he is not getting worse. It sounds like a pretty bad case and I hope he recovers soon. I hope you will keep us posted. I know its an unusual condition but it helps us all learn more.


I have contacted the breeder but there was no health guarantee signed. Crazy on my part. 
She has contacted me back but was not aware he was sick and has not heard from of any of the 11 other puppies being sick. I haven't heard back from breeder since I let them know of his illness.
I too believe he had it before I brought him home because he was sleeping a lot from day 1.
From day 1 he was always scratching his ears and shaking his head and rubbing his head on the ground so my vet treated him for ear infection.
He seemed only a little better and wanted to play for the first 3 days of having his ear medicine that the dr
put in his ear.
But 3 days later he was worse. In fact we had to wake him to get him to eat.
I've had dogs my entire life - all different breeds - and never heard of strangles.
I've never had a sick puppy either.
Just like you said puppies should play until they wear out.
I even bought new toys thinking that's what he needed.
Just wish he would have had the treatment 2 weeks earlier from the start.
We've had him for 2 weeks now. He is taking prednisone and antibiotic for his wounds.
It was the first time this breeder had puppies so I'm sure she was not aware but I am out of luck
as far as guarantee goes.
We love him and he is used to us so I will not give up.
I just know it's going to be a long haul.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Juvenile Cellulitis (Puppy Strangles) Here's some information I found about it from the VCA hospital. The treatment is the right call. It's so hard having your puppy get sick. Old timers around here remember when Noelle got a parvo-like illness as a puppy. Keep sending messages. We're a supportive bunch. You're not alone. We're right here.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I remember one case of puppy strangles, years ago. Cutest little Border Terrier. That poor thing had it so bad he couldn't eat. He had to be put on IV fluids for dehydration, and we had to syringe feed him with a semi-liquid diet. As far as I recall, once he had been treated he lived a normal and healthy life.
I think I remember a Golden puppy as well that was able to be treated at home, like your pup. One of the difficulties of course is that it's diagnosed by ruling out any other diseases with similar symptoms.
It's definitely pretty rare, and totally sucks for him and you. 😥


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m not a vet but I’m pretty sure it’s strangles as many articles and video’s I’ve seen since vet told me . Should change his name now to crusty as that are on his eyes , mouth . Ears, belly , and probably other places


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm so sad to see you both going through this. Like others, I hasn't heard of this condition before reading your posts. He's so fortunate to have you to look after him. I wish you both the best.


----------



## purplepoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

Had a pup that went through strangles, started at 10 weeks. It is awful and you feel terrible that your puppy is going through it. Prednisone and antibiotics are the only thing that you can do, besides warm compresses on the sores. Our pup fought it for a good six weeks. He is recovered and fine now. His sores healed and he only has a little scarring under his chin but it's not noticable, even with his shaved face. We were very worried but he is fine. Don't be harsh on your potty training, when they are on prednisone they urinate a lot and sometimes uncontrolled. It also makes them thirsty all the time and sometimes keeps them from sleeping well. Once the lymph nodes in the neck shrink back down to normal and the high temperatures are gone, you should be on the road to healing.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

How long ago Did you go through this with your puppy ? Yes I do feel so bad that I cannot help him he is miserable although he is improving last night was the most active he’s ever been and I do think he starting to dry up although he still losing it’s not as much as it has been before Yes I do feel so bad that I cannot help him he is miserable although he is improving last night was the most active he’s ever been and I do think he starting to dry up although he still losing it’s not as much as it has been before. He has lost the hair around his eyes and I think the crust is why it’s holding the hair onto his muzzle that stuff is like super glue in their hair I’m wondering how it will come off does it fade off ? He is so smart I don’t have any issues with having accidents in the house no worries they’re trying to spoil him because I don’t want him to die . it’s nice to hear from someone who has actually gone through it six weeks for your puppy that’s about four more weeks for me. Can I ask if you remember did your puppy have an odor from the discharge ?
?


----------



## purplepoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes. it lasted about 6 wks for us, we were on it within a week. First we thought he had eye infection, but by end of week we had correct prednisone and antibiotics. Yes the discharge can stink. Just keep cleaning the crusty stuff gently. Keep him hydrated and give wet food. Keep him engaged and loved. Our pup sometimes looked like he was improving , then in two days looked awful with more puss. Don’t give up, keep medicine at same time each day. He will come through okay. Don’t get too stressed, he will turn out to be a sweet pup that is good about having his face and ears messed with. Stay positive.


----------



## purplepoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

12 wks with bad blisters


----------



## purplepoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

7 mos. can’t even tell.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

So sorry your puppy is going through this. I remember recently one of Stonnie Dennis' videos on youtube was about a puppy that had strangles when young that he was working with for remedial socialization and training. You might enjoy.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

purplepoodle said:


> 7 mos. can’t even tell.


Omg thank you for all of this information and thank you for showing me photos of your pop to . Yesterday the hair started falling off around his muzzle and eyes that the crust was holding in place very sad he’s actually more active yesterday than he has been since I’ve had him at my house since we brought him home from the breeder he has kept his appetite very lucky for that and get advice on the medicine I do give it at the same time every day he is getting spoiled we do love him I just hate this disease
,
I’ve also tried contacting the breeder and she hasn’t gotten back with me I think she’s in denial she could’ve had a sick pop and I did not sign a health agreement
I’m going to post new pictures next week


----------



## MathildaVienna (Dec 12, 2017)

Dear Comets mom,
All of the time/attention/loving that you are giving this sweet baby is priceless. We know 2 people who had extremely sick puppies (different illness), and I swear that the extra TLC created such a bond. The dogs are healthy now, and there really is something special between the parents/dogs who needed extra care at the start. 
Keep that in mind when the going gets tough- you’re building an awesome foundation for life with Comet.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

Thank you for your kind words.
Today makes the 10th day of Prednisone 10mg once daily. He is also on antibiotics for the same amount of time.
He is 10 weeks old and weighs 10 pounds.
Three days ago he was given pain medicine to cope.
The pain medicine was supposed to make him sleepy but in fact....
Two days ago he woke from his coma - so to speak.
Three days ago I noticed
He is finding new places to hide and sleep in the house.
At first I thought he was just hiding from me so not to give him his medicine.
But then two days ago he actually wanted to play and stayed awake for about 4 hours in a 24 hour period.
An improvement for sure.
He is drying up. Before when you touched under his chin, muzzle, or ears it was incredibly wet just
like getting out of the shower. 
Today only the inside of his ears are still oozing.
So with that he is now loosing his hair.
The crust was holding his hair in place around his eyes, muzzle, and ears.
Now that he is drying - his hair is falling off and I find pieces of his hair around the house
and sometime hanging onto his face you can pull off from the crusties.
Here is a photo taken yesterday.
Yesterday he was awake for about 6 hours in a 24 hours day
and he actually was running and chasing my children.
Only for about 20 minutes.
He is not at the level he should be but a major improvement.

He gets lots of love and attention for sure.
Would love to hear him bark or growl.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's wonderful to hear, Comet's Mom. What a relief - and how excited your children must be to finally see a glimpse of the playful puppy he will become.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

You're going to be terrifically bonded to that puppy. You've already been through hard times together.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow! I'm so happy to hear this update. He must have been in a lot of pain. 

6 hours awake in a 24 hour period is normal for a puppy that age, so this really is huge.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Wow! I'm so happy to hear this update. He must have been in a lot of pain.
> 
> 6 hours awake in a 24 hour period is normal for a puppy that age, so this really is huge.


Yes and same for today and yesterday


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Such good news!!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Even though I’m following this thread I never got any notifications of the update. So glad I checked back to find good news about Comet starting to feel better.

Soon he’ll be running, prancing, and hopping around in the sunshine with your kids and just being a hyper little puppy. This difficult start will be a distant memory.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Yay! So wonderful that he's feeling better! Here's to a speedy recovery! 🥳


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Such good news!!


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

These are before and after ear cleaning at the vet yesterday and today his ears have oozed all over again
But this is the fourth day he has been completely active as if nothing is wrong
He has come out of his coma so to speak


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Comets mom said:


> These are before and after ear cleaning at the vet yesterday and today his ears have oozed all over again
> But this is the fourth day he has been completely active as if nothing is wrong
> He has come out of his coma so to speak


How is he handling all the cleaning? Is he tolerating it okay?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm late to your thread and am very happy to hear that young Comet is getting better. You're taking very good care of him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad he is feeling better, and really appreciate your posting regular updates on here. It is an uncommon disorder, but something we should all be more aware of.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So good to hear that he is improving. He is going to be very good at handling after all of this.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

The black and white is Comet doing much better but now in 15 mg prednisone at 15 weeks and 15 pounds


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

He looks great! Thank you so much for sharing these photos.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

I've never heard of strangles. When I looked it up, I was relieved that the prognosis would be a complete recovery and does not recur; however, the pictures and posts were heartbreaking. I'm so happy to see and hear how he's improving. Thank you so much for the inspiring updates. 😊


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Cutest boy. And his friend is adorable, too. Hope he continues on this track and can enjoy being a healthy, carefree puppy.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to see him looking so much better. Has he the energy to be naughty yet? I always feel that is a sure sign of recovery!


----------



## purplepoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

Comets mom said:


> The black and white is Comet doing much better but now in 15 mg prednisone at 15 weeks and 15 pounds


Glad to hear he is improving.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

purplepoodle said:


> Glad to hear he is improving.


----------



## Comets mom (Jul 17, 2020)

He took his last prednisone four days ago let’s just hope it doesn’t come back although the bottom of both of his eyes sometimes I can see the inside like they may try to droop again


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks SO much better! Lovely to see a bright and happy puppy photo.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

He looks like a new dog! A joy to see. Thank you for sharing this update.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

That photo just put a huge smile on my face! Hoping his recovery is complete.


----------



## purplepoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

Glad to hear of his improvement. Hang in there, you’ve done a fine job of healing him.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

So happy to see him getting better💖!!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

He looks good!


----------

